# 05/07 Raw Discussion Thread: Has Reigns Earned Another Shot at Brock



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> Roman Reigns scored a huge victory over Samoa Joe in the main event on WWE Backlash, and after the controversial outcome against Lesnar at the Greatest Royal Rumble event, many are calling him the “Uncrowned Universal Champion.” Is The Big Dog destined to once again step into the belly of The Beast?











*Has Roman Reigns earned another opportunity at Universal Champion Brock Lesnar?*​


> Roman Reigns essentially neutralized his controversial Steel Cage Match loss to Universal Champion Brock Lesnar at the Greatest Royal Rumble event by overcoming the all-out onslaught of Samoa Joe at WWE Backlash.
> 
> Will The Big Dog’s victory finally put him in a position to battle The Beast for the Universal Championship? Or will other Superstars such as Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins, Braun Strowman or Bobby Lashley get a title opportunity after impressive performances at WWE Backlash?











*Who will qualify for Money in the Bank?*​


> Speaking of the future, with WWE Backlash in the books, the focus shifts to the WWE Money in the Bank pay-per-view on June 17, an event where select male and female Superstars will have an opportunity to capture a world title contract to be cashed in any time they wish in the coming year.
> 
> The Miz has already announced he will be in a Qualifying Match Tuesday night on Smackdown LIVE. Will tonight’s Raw see the first Superstars qualify for the Men’s and Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Matches?











*Will The “Yep!” Movement fold or focus?*​


> Last night, during Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn’s tag team showdown against the pulverizing tandem of Braun Strowman & Bobby Lashley, the toxic side of their relationship took over, and they turned on each other in an attempt to save their own skin.
> 
> Considering the storied history of the two Superstars as both friends and foes, will The “Yep!” Movement completely crumble? Or will they regroup and turn their frustrations on Raw General Manager Kurt Angle and the entire red brand?











*How will Bayley and Sasha Banks survive The Riott Squad on their own?*​


> Last week on Raw, Sasha Banks fell victim to the numbers game, as she was defeated by Ruby Riott thanks to the meddling Riott Squad, as Bayley watched the match from backstage. Then at WWE Backlash, Sasha refused to have Bayley’s back against Riott, leading to the same result.
> 
> It seems that Sasha and Bayley will have to put their differences aside if they hope to survive their dangerous opposition.
> 
> Can The Boss finally hug it out with Bayley? Or will The Riott Squad continue to run wild throughout Monday Night Raw?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The thread title makes me want to drink my own urine.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman gets another shot :lmao

3 fucking shots at Lesnar in the space of 3 months :lol

End this failed experiment already Vince.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

> Will The Big Dog’s victory finally put him in a position to battle The Beast for the Universal Championship? *Or will other Superstars such as Intercontinental Champion Seth Rollins, Braun Strowman or Bobby Lashley get a title opportunity after impressive performances at WWE Backlash?*


If only.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Roman getting shots like this is the fucking Oprah show.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

The Jason Jordan show coming back?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

How I feel some "loyal" viewers & the "SANE" part of the "creative" team may feel after LAST night heading into this evening........

#REIGNS-A-MANIA #WWELogic #ESCAPE


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Is there any reason to watch this show besides Seth? They even managed to put BRAUN in a meaningless holding pattern when they could have made something happen with Lashley last night.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Please, I’m begging you...DO ANYTHING ELSE WITH YOUR LIFE TONIGHT!!! DO NOT WATCH THIS SHIT!!!!!! LIFE IS TOO SHORT!!!!

If you do watch please seek medical help. I can only assume you are going through serious depression and self hatred. There are people that love and care about you.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jesus christ another shot ? Another one another lost lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Another potential title shot for Roman.

The only shot I think about when watching Raw is how much I want to down a shot of bleach.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After reading that preview I honestly think WWE is really like crack: You know it's going to be bad but you continue to consume it

Roman getting another shot :fuck:fuckthis

Sami and KO, fighting each other... again :eyeroll

Sasha and Bayley fighting another stable while still fighting each other fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hoping to see Ronda have a segment and hopefully get some action (not a match obviously) tonight...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

No Rollins, Elias, Rousey or Strowman on the preview. What really is the best thing on RAW right now.

Everything else I feel "meh" about because it feels like C level quality. Even the Zayn and Owens drama, knowing they are not even close to the level of a Strowman, Reigns or even Rollins as far as how WWE uses them.

I am so done with Sasha and Bayley.

I wonder now that they have time until the next big event if they will start putting more effort in to Lashley.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

> Has Reigns earned another shot at Brock


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> After reading that preview I honestly think WWE is really like crack: You know it's going to be bad but you continue to consume it
> 
> Roman getting another shot :fuck:fuckthis
> 
> ...


Honestly, part of me just wants to watch it to see just how bad it is. Raw has entered "so bad, it's good" trritory. Vince's continued attempt to get Roman over is a comedic masterpiece at this point. That and all the other terrible angles just make for a dark tragicomedy.

Outside of the IC title picture and whatever they wind up doing with McIntyre and Ziggler, this show is a total wreck. THANK GOD Asuka and Joe got off the plane before it crashed. I feel really bad for Seth and Braun.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Definitely not watching. Screw Reigns


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Looking foward to what's next for Rollins and who will be in the MITB match. I guess they'll do qualifying match for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Since Ronda's debut I haven't missed a RAW live.
I'll be missing this one live.
Reigns is actually worse than Super Cena. At least Super Cena won feuds. This is literally "RAW: The Roman Reigns Redemption Show, Month 3"


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ill only check in for Rollins.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Just when you thought WWE had reached the bottom, they keep digging deeper. Amazing.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

MITB is not for another 6 weeks so I doubt they'll start the build up already tonight. Hope this is better than last night, the bar's set very low, no expectations at all really.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No one with any sense is calling Roman the uncrowned champion. Just let him beat Brock and get it over with. This boring drawn out storyline is doing neither any favors. Free the title and start anew.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roman loses two title matches in q row and they're asking..... should he get another shot? Can we give Strowman or Lashley a shot AND the win?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Roman loses two title matches in q row and they're asking..... should he get another shot? Can we give Strowman or Lashley a shot AND the win?


This is why I said Joe needed to win that match, not Roman. He was always going to get another title shot regardless of victory because "many are referring him as the uncrowned champion". fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Since Ronda's debut I haven't missed a RAW live.
> *I'll be missing this one live.*


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

As others have already said, my hope for tonight is Jordan returns. It's funny how time away can work wonders...now if Roman...who am I kidding?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I've been ignoring anything Roman related. But reading the preview for Roman is just nauseating at this point. It's the same recycled trash over and over again. For the guy who is suppose to be Vince's guy, I have no idea why they are holding off on pulling the trigger. But Vince's obsession with Brock is just as bad. 

Kinda happy Seth is in the mid card right now because the main event scene is a hot mess.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

> Will The Big Dog’s victory finally put him in a position to battle The Beast for the Universal Championship?


"Finally" :maury


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The thread title makes me want to drink my own urine.


Which some would say is actually healthy and has saved the lives of people who were stranded without water.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah I'm not watching. Thanks to Roman.

They in NY though..hmmm.

*SHUT THE FUCK UP CLAPCLAPCLAPCLAPCLAP*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Deep down we all knew that Brock Lesnar was getting another shot at the title and against Brock Lesnar. I don't know why you all are this shocked at all. It is always going to be in your faces even though we don't like it. *_:shrug


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993589138031980544


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/993594233377378304


Triple threat MITB Qualifiers announced for tonight 


Ember Moon V R Riot V Sasha Banks


Fin Balor V Reigns V Sami Zayne


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Jess91 said:


> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/993594233377378304
> 
> 
> Triple threat MITB Qualifiers announced for tonight
> ...




So Sasha in a MITB qualifying match means Bayley will either come out an help her win an take out the Riott squad to prove that she wants to be friends again or will cost her the match. Unless Ember wins by count out where Sasha an Bayley fight with Riott squad at ringside


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman getting another shot :ha


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

*As announced this video...






Ember Moon vs. Sasha Banks vs. Ruby Riott

Finn Balor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sami Zayn

(I still don't know the format of the MITB matches but...whatever)*


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*How will Bayley and Sasha Banks survive The Riott Squad on their own?*​[/QUOTE]


damn:taker


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

It looks like there will be two MITB matches, one for the men and one for the women and they're both going to involve wrestlers from both brands.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*



emerald-fire said:


> It looks like there will be two MITB matches, one for the men and one for the women and they're both going to involve wrestlers from both brands.


*I hope that's the case, the fact that they didn't announce any special format, tells me that they're going to do it that way. Otherwise they'd say so.*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *I hope that's the case, the fact that they didn't announce any special format, tells me that they're going to do it that way. Otherwise they'd say so.*


It's the best thing to do. 4 MITB matches would be overkill. It's going to be more competitive this way with the wrestlers fighting for their spots. Also, it would be hard to predict who's going to win when wrestlers from both brands are part of the matches.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

Damn. I would have preferred Ember and Ruby both being in the match. Could be a fun triple threat, though.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*



Dibil13 said:


> Damn. I would have preferred Ember and Ruby both being in the match. Could be a fun triple threat, though.


*I feel like there's going to be a second chance for everyone regardless via. some Battle Royal or something.*


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

All of these people should be in the MITB match. So whoever loses gets a 2nd chance right?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should be fun.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

Damn, Ruby, Sasha and Ember should all be in the match, alongside Bayley for the Raw side.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

Hoping Finn or Sami wins tonight. I just don't think Roman needs anymore accolades at the moment. But who knows what's planned.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

So only one of Sasha, Ember and Ruby will be in the Women's MITB match :bullshit

Thought all three would be nailed on for a spot in it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

Roman has never won the briefcase until now. :reigns2 That way he can lose to Brock, hit him with a foreign object and cash in immediately. :reigns2


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*

Huh, I figured all 3 of those women would have ended up in the MITB match. I suppose there will probably be a 2nd chance match down the line though. Ember's getting the win here.

Reigns vs. Balor vs. Zayn sounds really good on paper. Balor's my pick there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*



emerald-fire said:


> It looks like there will be two MITB matches, one for the men and one for the women and they're both going to involve wrestlers from both brands.


I figured this was going to be the case since having 4 MITB matches would of been a little overkill. A little annoyed by it though not gonna lie means the chances of seeing people I want in the matches are diminished.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd should be hot tonight. Let's hope the show gives them reason to continue to be.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

MITB is one of my favourite matches, be interesting to see who will be in the mens match.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WHY IS THIS GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING STORY ABOUT REIGNS AND BROCK STILL HEADLINING?

Is it even a question whether the whiny bitch "deserves" YET ANOTHER Match with Brock?

HE BEAT YOUR ASS THREE TIMES! 

AND EVERY TIME YOU FACED HIM! EVER!

You are like 0-24 against Brock!

Fuck off! Fuck you! Get fucked!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE:

- Turn Lashley heel.
- Have Jason Jordan return.
- Get Reigns out of the title picture.
- Get Strowman out of the tag division.
- Get Rollins a new opponent


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Crowd should be hot tonight. Let's hope the show gives them reason to continue to be.


The crowd being twats is the only thing that might save this show from being a total dud. :grin2:

Even then, that isn't enough to make me want to watch it which shows how bad it's getting.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd should be hot?

Where we at tonight?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lol you guys are actually watching this shit ?


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

I got feel brock lesnar not go wrestle at money in a bank ppv.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Two MITB Triple Threat Qualifiers Announced Tonight*



TD Stinger said:


> Reigns vs. Balor vs. Zayn sounds really good on paper. Balor's my pick there.


Yeah I can see Balor getting the win by pinning Sami. Can be a good match, here is hoping the get 15 or so minutes and that they book things right.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DulyNoted said:


> The crowd being twats is the only thing that might save this show from being a total dud. :grin2:
> 
> Even then, that isn't enough to make me want to watch it which shows how bad it's getting.


I am usually so negative that I was trying to be positive. Honestly I can see it being bad, but I'll praise it if they can shock my preconceived expectations.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can’t believe you people are actually going to watch this garbage fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993625681237069825
They need to drop this sense of entitlement with Roman. It's a heel thing to do and is not going to win any non fans over.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Sasha vs Ember vs Ruby? BITCH PLS 

All 3 should be in the money in the bank match :argh:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE MAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993625681237069825
> They need to drop this sense of entitlement with Roman. It's a heel thing to do and is not going to win any non fans over.


Roman's winning MITB? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ARE THEY REALLY GOING TO BOOK ROMAN TO WIN MITB AFTER A MONTH OF PEOPLE BOOING HIM TO DEATH?!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993625681237069825
> They need to drop this sense of entitlement with Roman. It's a heel thing to do and is not going to win any non fans over.


No they don't. I like him thinking he doesn't have to climb the mountain because he was born on top of it. I want him to go all in on a nasty attitude.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Roman's winning MITB? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Should have realized he could never be truly strong until he wins every accolade possible. In that vein, there is still a chance he will face Ronda at Mania to unify the titles. :reigns2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Roman won't win MITB.

But I bet he wins the title before the MITB winner does.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Roman won't win MITB.
> 
> But I bet he wins the title before the MITB winner does.


He just said the briefcase is his "only road' back to the title. That means they're not giving him another shot without it in storyline, ergo he's going to win. Lesnar will probably face Braun at MITB, and Roman will cash in the contract at SummerSlam.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Roman won't win MITB.
> 
> But I bet he wins the title before the MITB winner does.


Then KO/Seth/Strowman cashes in on him :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It would be the height of comedy if Roman had the briefcase, lost a match to Brock, then cashed in immediately and lost again. :brock3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm begging here WWE, please don't put Roman in the MITB match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm here for Rollins :rollins

Literally don't care about anything else at this point, not even Braun :draper2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THE MAN said:


> It would be the height of comedy if Roman had the briefcase, lost a match to Brock, then cashed in immediately and lost again. :brock3


Or some geek cashes in on him when he finally beats Brock


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

boxing55 said:


> I got feel brock lesnar not go wrestle at money in a bank ppv.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993607837581365248
Going to check this out later.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Then KO/Seth/Strowman cashes in on him :sodone


... and Roman chases AGAIN ... :sodone


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There's only two reasons to watch Raw from this point forward:

1. Seth Rollins 
2. Drew McIntyre... up until WWE decides to feed him to Reigns.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds like road to redemption for Theeeeeeeeeee Big Dawg :cole


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW please help me forget that show last night. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hate when Raw starts with Kurt


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm awake. Let's see if Ronda can save this from being a complete fuckery.
Kurt is first. Maybe he calls out his buddy Rondy Rousey.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Green MITB briefcase looks disgusting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe you should stop. :draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here.

Who should win the men's MITB?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see how this goes...

Looking forward to the Reigns/Sami/Balor triple threat, what Rollins does next and also hopefully some Ronda.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only 1 match. There goes everyones shot. Reigns wins.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Four MitB? Or just two?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the cancer is stinking up the joint again

fuck off, guess they just ignore big show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Rousey is on tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those triple threats sound really good!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

4 ladder matches...lawd


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:braun
:mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kurt is right, they never stop, poor guys going to Europe for the next 2 weeks, they can't catch a break


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keep Braun away from a ladder match. He's a poor fit for it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GET THESE HANDS:braun


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The Big Show, Coach. In fact there was a great spot when he had to take out a huge ladder.
Please educate yourself you fucking utter idiot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun with story time


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Braun's story :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> 4 ladder matches...lawd


Two.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> I hope Rousey is on tonight.


Don't we all?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun and KO.

:bjpenn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corny ass promo. Babyface Braun is lame. Stupid ass promo.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> The Big Show, Coach. In fact there was a great spot when he had to take out a huge ladder.
> Please educate yourself you fucking utter idiot.


i know we love to hate on coach but lets be real here, these fuckers feeding him the info


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A very very bad monster :HA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO. WTF?

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO looks like he ate that roll.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy birthday Kevin Owens.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry KO, :rollins is RAW's MVP


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bad monster! :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that's what KO gets for opening his big mouth :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good lord who wrote this script :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK, so BRAUN is winning the briefcase right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Braun is in the MITB match, obviously.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

50 people in this thread?!

WTF?!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Money in the Bank concept is more stale than John Cena, holy fuck drop it already. 

Get these Hands is a terrible catchphrase.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Green MITB briefcase? That thing should only be white, gold, or black.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KO is becoming Braun's bitch the same way he was Nakamura and Ambrose's bitch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel like Braun is gonna win MITB and that will be how Lesnar loses the title.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WWE Logic:

1. I´m better than you
2. I want a spot in MITB

==> Gets qualifying match

==> Is scared and upset.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

KO deserves better than to lose to boring Strowman every week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The way Owens spins shit is so hilarious!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Terrible. Tree houses, bad monster. 

These scripts suck, everyone sounds the same and they all sound like idiots.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It looks to me as KO has the same storyline as he did when he was on Smackdown, The GM screwing him over.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

KO jobbing to Braun. That's quite the birthday gift.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The whole RAW roster is unbalanced, first there's absolutely no credible heels, and no matter how over you get it's still Roman in the mainevent because FUCK you. I'm feeling an all time low year for RAW.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that ref is tougher than anyone that has come before him!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess Braun running around the ring and bowling someone over will be a signature spot from now on.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice ddt


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If KO wins this by count out, then meh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw script is leaked again, roman wins via spear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It will be a shame if KO is not in the MITB match.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm so weary of that shoulder spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Too many count-out attempts already for me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just tuned in have I missed anything of note?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun better win this.

Thankfully, there will only be two ladder matches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This shit was hilarious :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Just tuned in have I missed anything of note?


Braun hates tree houses, KO doesn't care.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993645098880684033


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Braun as Thanos sign :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Guess im in minority, but I think this has been a well laid out, kind of old school match so far with proper respect to the size/character/heel vs. face dynamics.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This fucking match doesn't need a commercial break. So Strowman gets dominated and then makes a comeback like every generic babyface? Ok.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

the_hound said:


> raw script is leaked again, roman wins via spear.


 Where can I find it?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

No Ronda? Okay, everyone have fun with the show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> This fucking match doesn't need a commercial break. So Strowman gets dominated and then makes a comeback like every generic babyface? Ok.


 Come back from commerical to see Strowman in a headlock :lol

Why do I even bother with this company.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like we're destined to see yet another Brock PPV no-show. Yawn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match has gone too long already.

And Corey needs to shut the hell up. His fanboying over KO is annoying and not in a good heel way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Emperor said:


> Link?


He's trolling lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the_hound said:


> raw script is leaked again, roman wins via spear.


Are you serious? :lmao If so.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I audibly chuckle whenever Bruaun runs over KO like that :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think KO likes being knocked down like that cos its mind boggling that he'd just get up and let it be done to him multiple times :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Kevin's selling of that shoulder barge is just amazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

End this Incredible Hulk booking of :braun


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strange they have made this match so competitive.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL KO sells that so well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun needs a new finish.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens always does good flips for a fat guy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was a fun, kind of old school match to me. Im sure that isn't the common opinion, but its mine.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you need to unlock it, not sure how to save a patreon, it wont even let me take a screenshot
https://www.patreon.com/fightful


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

NO KO in MITB is dissapointing. He took some crazy bumps last year. Strowman wouldn't even suit this kind of match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun running through KO is never not gonna be awesome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe if he had ability he would be in the NFL. :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least KO signed a new 5 year deal..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do I feel like Owens likes taking those outside shots? It actually looks like fun. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Owens is making Braun look like a million bucks right now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Money in the Bank a co-brand pay per view?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What script was leaked? Is it posted somewhere?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok, that was a fun match. I hate Braun being booked like all the other generic babyfaces, but it's still a fun match. Looks like Brock fuck won't show his lazy ass at MITB. This asshole killed the title.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

the_hound said:


> you need to unlock it, not sure how to save a patreon, it wont even let me take a screenshot
> https://www.patreon.com/fightful


It is also up here

https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...l Wrestling News&utm_campaign=dlvr.it.organic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's have both Roman and Braun in MITB. Great idea! fpalm


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Strange they have made this match so competitive.


They've been really good with Braun, he had competitive matches against Seth and Dean, too. He's not overpowered to the point that it's unbelievable to beat him.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hoping Ruby gets the W tonight, but I'm fully expecting it to be Ember.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

elias no way titus and revival
bayle banks skit
nia jaxx vs jobber


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Seeing Braun wreck havoc in the MITB is going to be fun. :mark

Also, Ember, Ruby, and Sasha should all qualify for the MITB match unless Ruby gets a title shot. Really stupid to exclude any one of them so I hope they all wind up in it despite tonight.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The MITB match will be awful this year with Braun and Roman at the forefront.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I guess Brock isn't working MITB. Why am I not surprised :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Maybe if he had ability he would be in the NFL. :draper2


In seriousness, if Braun DID have the techniques/football IQ, the man would've physically been a scout's wet dream for a lineman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, here are the spoilers if you want them



Spoiler: RAW Spoilers






> With WrestleMania, Backlash, The Greatest Royal Rumble and the Superstar Shakeup in the rearview mirror, WWE will hit reset on many storylines.
> 
> Fightful.com has obtained information on tonight's WWE Raw. The program will kick off with Kurt Angle, and lead to a Money in the Bank Qualifier with Braun Strowman facing Kevin Owens. It won't be the last we see of Kurt Angle, as he'll also have a backstage segment with Goldust, right after Roman Reigns is interviewed backstage as well. Zack Ryder will also later interact with Angle.
> 
> ...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone else hear the absurd rumor John Cena and Carmella got together?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

fpalm this show fucking sucks


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stop it Roman!

We don't believe you!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

is this clown for real


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Backstage politics"

Come on, man...

:lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This angle :lmao :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Silencing the hate? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a whiner. So unbecoming. WHAT A GEEK!!!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh fuck this guy. He's a broken record. How long are they gonna give him the same stale monologues in interviews? 

Jeez.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Anyone else hear the absurd rumor John Cena and Carmella got together?


Just did... :laugh:


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Omg they’re still doing the Bryan v authority thing but with Roman? I give up! Holy shit! Vince just will not give up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman would be a good cocky heel. Shame Vince doesn't see it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This geek better not get in that match. Just fucking get this over with already.

Tinfoil hat Roman talking again. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

You're not uncrowed, bitch. You lost. Your right foot was on the apron, not the floor, when Brock rolled off the cage and both of his feet touched the floor. Watch the replay. Fuck I hate this company and their chosen, talentless hack.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley couldn't even use a kendostick...i bet she's scared of a ladder.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman just drags the show down. He’s such a clown. It’s alll a major troll job


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Coach, instead of looking forward, he's crying about it like a baby. Great way to get him cheered by the male audience. :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Jinder is gonna be in the match as well fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These promos are so bad


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, here are the spoilers if you want them


Yawn, thanks I'm not watching this bollocks.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

If Jinder gets his win back fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bruh, how are gonna talk about taking what's yours but you've never rightfully won in the first place!!!??? You's a damn fool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, here are the spoilers if you want them


 Oh good, there's nothing on the show I'm missing.

Cavs-Raptors it is.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh how original a 6 man tag match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok how is Titus going to "fall" this week?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

6 man tag match... Y I K E S


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

titus being tossed into the abyss that is no way jose :maury


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

No Way! Jose! :dance


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It's not even remotely funny anymore how appallingly unwatchable and flat out awful this companies product is.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Is this chain supposed to make him look badass? He looks like a dog.

Politics? Haters? What kind of bullshit is this? What is this motherfucker talking about? They don't even hate you, they just don't give a shit about you. This new direction for his push is just ... we will surely suffer a lot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

First time I will say this: Jinder isn't wrong, Roman gets opportunity after opportunity


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Revival in a random 6 man tag match...ok

What are they even planning for the RAW tag division


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kurt totally disregarded Goldust wanting to be apart of the MITB! :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Future endeavor No Way Jpse. His tenure has gone on far too long.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, looks like they're mailing in tonight. Even Seth has an easy night, which hasn't been the norm for him over the past month. That's fine, though. He deserves an almost near night off for a night.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Ok, here are the spoilers if you want them





Spoiler: Spoiler



I guess that means no JJ :mj2


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Why is this match happening?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

if you look up bland in the dictionary you see a photo of corbin


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Vegas Golden Knights said "No Way Jose" last night! :vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Why is this match happening?


Because they're mailing it in tonight. They did too much shit with WM, GRR, and Backlash in a 4 week time period. And now later this week or next week, they're traveling to Europe? Too much in a short period of time. Talent must be exhausted.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

God ... I’m out


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is this years Money in the Bank PPV a co-branded PPV?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Memo to Vince: You can have Roman drone on about being held down by politics and being the uncrowned champion, but the modern audience is hip to wrestling and won't buy that nonsense for a nanosecond. Unless this is ending with him being a heel, this angle will only serve to lose him more fans.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

the entire roster is trash


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Is this years Money in the Bank PPV a co-branded PPV?


Yes, all PPVs are co-branded now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> "Backstage politics"
> 
> Come on, man...
> 
> :lmao


Never thought I'd see a day where a forced "reality storyline" reached the levels of Russo's "Goldberg refuses to follow the script" late WCW gem, but here we are for what month THREE of this incredibly convoluted approach with Roman?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Remember when the Revival was the best team in the world and having MOTYC every Takover? I'm really depressed seeing what they did to them, which is absolutely nothing.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah, looks like they're mailing in tonight. Even Seth has an easy night, which hasn't been the norm for him over the past month. That's fine, though. He deserves an almost near night off for a night.


like you said after last night he deserves a night off after that classic he had with Miz.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

All of these episodes are starting to feel the same these days.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Yes, all PPVs are co-branded now.


Thanks. I thought they just added certain ones to the co-branded PPV.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

50 50 booking prevails


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I always liked Corbin's finisher.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm surprised they didn't have Titus fall at all this week.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Honestly guys just do what I'm doing and not watch RAW and just read impressions of it, lol. The impressions are more amusing than the product. Give Vince your money and time accordingly and the first step to that is not watching his product unless something you enjoy comes on. Youtube will post the good stuff if there is any.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pulling for Ember, maybe literally pulling it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Corbin was in an environment that promoted free creativity and experimentation, I would be interested to see the results. A talent that seemingly has an abundance of potential that just needs someone or something to consistently draw out the snippets of personality and passion he on occasion shows.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens gave Braun his best match since his matches with Roman. Hopefully him being that competitive means good things for KO.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that match happened


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> It's not even remotely funny anymore how appallingly unwatchable and flat out awful this companies product is.


Couldn’t say it any better myself


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Politics is holding him down Reigns says. He means in between his two main events in the last two days, and being the only person to get two televised Universal title shots this year (despite losing clean the first one), he's held down?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Let's go Ember:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Breezango Carmax commercial was hilarious!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha vs Ruby vs female Corbin. I suppose Ember is either wiining or getting screwed out of the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No way Ember loses this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The women's briefcase looks better than the men's :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The MITB cases have a rather cartoony design.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly could care less about this match...wwe has been spending zero time actually making women's rivalries interesting in favor of just overdose of "hashtag historical". They bring up Ember Moon, just to do nothing. They have the "just fight already " thing between Sasha and Bayley. Riot sqad continues to make no sense. Champion is a walking "be a star" ad...oh and Ronda is a resting bitch face with annoying music...so why should I care?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ember's selling :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Ember. Don't mind if I do. :curry2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent match thus far.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe production is having a nightmare, thank fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really don't care about any of the Women in this match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm guessing a beach ball appearance.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hoping for a Moon win here.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ember is pretty dope.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This has been a good match so far.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match tho...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm with Ruby in this one.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course she does


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is she coming out to help after last night....sigh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If she is her FORMER friend why come help her??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOTN so far to me.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Crowd ruining a pretty good match


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell yes. Ember!!


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Please let this Bayley and Sasha thing end

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, this Sasha and Bayley storyline has gone on too long, without any turns.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Really enjoyed that... 1000% better than any of the womens matches last night!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ember's Eclipse is just so fucking great.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great win for Ember. Crowd sucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great ending. :sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ember! :mark


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Good match. Fuck the crowd though. Disrespectful assholes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Really good match.

:bjpenn


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm guessing a beach ball appearance.


no somebody proposed and the girl said no, "you deserve it" chants broke out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ember winning :eyeroll

Pretty decent match, don't know why the crowd shat on it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good showing by the women there.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That match didn't deserve the crowd acting like that.

Anyway, the right woman won this match, but I hope Sasha and Ruby still get in. Now I really hope Asuka gets in on the SD side as well. The two of them in that ladder match could be awesome.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow! Lashley CAN speak!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crowd were disrespectful there. It's not like the match was boring or anything.

I wanted Sasha to win, but I'm happy with Ember. Just glad Ruby didn't win. She's a good wrestler but she just really irritates me for some reason, lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

About time they have Lashley talk.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Really good match from the woman.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Ember winning :eyeroll
> 
> Pretty decent match, don't know why the crowd shat on it


Who did you want to win? Ember seems the best choice for a ladder match. A case can be made for Ruby, but overall I think Ember was the best choice.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Hope Sasha still gets in. Ruby can go after Nia.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ruby probably gets a shot at Nia on the PPV.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Steve Black Man said:


> Good match. Fuck the crowd though. Disrespectful assholes.


What happened exactly? I heard a you deserve it chant and everyone looking in a certain direction. Did someone get booted out?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh here we go with this shite under dog bollocks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a good idea to introduce Lashley to the fans again.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Her eyes look creepy.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Money In The Bank - Sasha and Bayley vs Riott Squad in 3 on 2 Handicap Match.

If not, it'll be a 6 woman tag where Sasha and Bayley implode.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not even 30 pages for a PPV fallout show. Backlash broke the Internet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just found out my girl about to get the Charlotte treatment, no way Charlotte loses 2 matches in a row :mj2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz got his own reality show now. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Has Lashley cut one promo since returning yet?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Crazy genetics on Lashley.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Doing this thing for Lashley is too little too late. He's been back for weeks now :lol


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Omg can we have one fucking baby face woman that doesn't cut the "people have doubted me my whole life " promo?

Like seriously write some new fucking material


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm bobby lashley and i say your a bathurd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lashley vs :brock3 is best for business. :vince$


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lashley needs to be an main eventer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder if Lashley has gotten better on the mic. He was awful like 10 years ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rene looking good.

:bjpenn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lashley got that "where da white women at" smile.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I care less about Bobby Lashley than I did before.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not surprised they skipped over his TNA run. And I think Bobby is a better heel than face.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bobby cleaning out his childhood closet.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice suit, he's looking a lot older in the face though. He's very well spoken, I would love to see him as the champ. He has the skill and one hell of a look.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's funny how the most badass wrestlers in the WWE has a soft spoken voice, that doesn't match their body(Lesnar and Lashley) :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bobby take off the hat. You cannot hide your bald pate.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WHY is Nia Jax champion, when we have woman like Ruby/Ember/Sasha killing it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Acting like he disappeared off the face of the earth after UFC :lol


----------



## Chris Roberts (Apr 15, 2015)

I wonder if Vince was wearing pants when that Video Package aired ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't with happy go lucky good boy Bobby right now.:lol:done


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is shit


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lashley needs to be an main eventer.


Fully agree!!


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Why that hat...


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Acting like he disappeared off the face of the earth after UFC :lol


Bellator.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wish they talked more about BOBBY and not so much about the family. But at least it was something.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What an odd segment...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

This is another swimming pool story, cause we all want to drown ourselves to death.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

What was that..

It sounded so scripted, and he didn't even say why he came back to WWE etc. Was rediculous


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

sasha banks and bayley is likely go to feud with Riott Squad.i see Riott Squad cost bayley her Qualifying match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This dude soft...Hope Brock squashes him when the time comes


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What in the fuck was the point in that Lashley segement? Unbelievably boring.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha i love zayn


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't care about your childhood upbringing, Lashley!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Zayn has a face you just want to hit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That was the gayest segment I've ever watched. BTW can we still say that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think KO is gonna screw Sami out of the match.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Acting like he disappeared off the face of the earth after UFC :lol


He never fought in the UFC...


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Just a note, I read that our favourite guy Dave M said they don't like to discuss Lashley's previous WWE run because of his Trump match, and they want to avoid bringing that up.

He also wears a headband because he has the disease that leaves you with no hair, so he has no eyebrows (they're fake), so he has to wear the headband because otherwise he'd sweat too much.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I care more about Jinder long term than I do Bobby Lashley. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jinder next, time for a break.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, I hate Jinder :lol I just see him and I feel angry LOL.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Jinder looking smaller and less defined, he still has a great presence to him though especially in person.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They are having Lashley bury his siblings as bullies? The lows WWE sinks to. 

That's WOAT bad. 
And it's a pre-tape! Can't anyone see how cringy this is?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry, but Lashley looked like a geek


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Sami, you know full well the only people allowed to be a victim of a Conspiracy are R-Truth and Our Roman. :reigns2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Nish115 said:


> Just a note, I read that our favourite guy Dave M said they don't like to discuss Lashley's previous WWE run because of his Trump match, and they want to avoid bringing that up.
> 
> He also wears a headband because he has the disease that leaves you with no hair, so he has no eyebrows (they're fake), so he has to wear the headband because otherwise he'd sweat too much.


Interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable/Jinder, I'm guessing Jinder gets his win back. 50/50 BS.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Jason Jordan coming out any minute now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Could Jason Jordan return here and possibly cost Gable?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finally. It's time for MONDAY NIGHT MAHARAJA!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna see a Rollins/Gable match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they showing stills of a Raw event instead of a replay? They usually only show stills from PPV's.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mahal vs Gable....Yay more matches no one gives a fuck about.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd sounds like a morgue right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NJ crowd was much better than this crowd. That's for sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Graves buried Coach. :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hearing a rugby mention when JBL isn't on commentary is surprising :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Crowd sounds like a morgue right now.


do you fucking blame them cause i sure as shit don't


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Go back to ESPN Coach :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh thank god that's over.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This years MITB will SUCK.. Braun, Roman, and possibly Jinder all in the match, while the likes of Sami, Finn and Seth and Owens will sit out. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a shock. 50/50 booking.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

50/50 booking, of fucking course.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

The crowd is like...golf levels of quiet for this shit...will Vince stop with the Jinder experiment?


----------



## hitmen4444 (Oct 12, 2017)

im just here to say hi to ambrose girl.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The only hope Gable has is Jordan returning and reuniting American Alpha. Otherwise he will never make it as a singles competitor.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Here comes Jordan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

PLEASE don't waste a MITB spot on Jinder, WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan is gonna return here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jordan will come out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Jordan. Fucking lame.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gable deserves better than this.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Fuck off heatless fuck


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The fuck?


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

who ?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

asshole chants LOL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pointless post-match segment, that was practically a setup to have Jordan return.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

God please don't put Bliss in the ladder match. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No room for smaller guys in this comany, fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bliss better not get in the ladder match and if she does she better not win the damn thing. But they had a talentless woman win it once so what not again.....


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Eh? Why are tag teams doing these promos? Are they going to add a tag team MITB? Or are we suppose to believe that one of the Ascension or Breezango are going to qualify for the men's MITB? :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This years MITB will SUCK.. Braun, Roman, and possibly Jinder all in the match, while the likes of Sami, Finn and Seth and Owens will sit out.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Bully bully bully bully, STFU already. bullied bullies like a bully bully all the bully bully bully. Jesus christ would have nailed himself to the cross to make it stop.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh my god.

They are actually doing a tag team Money in the Bank.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A tag team MITB? :mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> A tag team MITB? :mj4


https://i.imgur.com/O8Ts0UA.gif


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is def. doing justice to Backlash. Not good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zack Ryder.

:lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A tag team MITB would just be more proof that this concept needs to end already.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> A tag team MITB? :mj4


Dear, Lord... :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

jeez i forgot how bad wwe superstars sucked.. can someone tell me when raw is coming on?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I suddenly love Kurt even more for that :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zack is still employed! :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Drew :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I miss Mcintyre's broken dreams theme.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boi Drew! THEEEE CHOSENNN ONNEEEEE!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

if they do a tag team one then i want my m8 drew and ziggy to win it


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

McIntyre! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DREW!!!!!!!! :mark:

But I really dislike Dolph with him. Can't wait till they break up lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew!:mark and dime store HBK!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice to see Drew on TV.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

this show is so boring i've not found one single thing to really comment on other than "yawn"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised we've seen all former members of 3MB in the last ten minutes :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THREE MAN BAND BABAAAY


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

tna chants


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

3MB


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3MB going at it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Drew and Dolph, Team DD, the titles soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even though Long Island is considered part of NY, it's always been a below average crowd. The NYC and NJ crowd's are the loud part of the fanbase in NY/NJ. Long Island for some reason is always dead.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"welcome back baby!" :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DrewHLMW said:


> this show is so boring i've not found one single thing to really comment on other than "yawn"


congrats on winning the league m8, with that being said i whole heartily agree with you, this show is bog standard


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias been on for about 20 seconds and already Cole is acting like an insufferable fanboy fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just waiting on them to fugg up McIntyre/Ziggler prematurely...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I imagined Long Island would be a more raucous crowd than this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias and Roode again.... Meh.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Never thought I'd say it, but Drew and Dolph are really good together. Whenever the team breaks up I just hope Ziggler can get to his 2016 highs.

Elias vs. Roode. :sleep


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Love Drews new theme. Sounds like a great warrior riding in on a white horse ready to do battle﻿.

.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> I imagined Long Island would be a more raucous crowd than this.


It's always below average there. I think because it's the rich suburb part of NY. Whereas, NYC and NJ are more raucous and younger.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That awesome finisher-combo from Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre :drose


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what Seth will do tonight? Only an hour left of the show now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993619043058929664
:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Elias :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder what Seth will do tonight? Only an hour left of the show now.


Don't get your hopes up lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I wonder if they'll have Roode dancing again


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

WHO WANTS TO WALK WITH ELIAS?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder what Seth will do tonight? Only an hour left of the show now.


I wonder if he was a little too good at burning it down so they've brought out the extinguisher...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias' beard getting to Wyatt Family style length now :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titus the gift that keeps on giving. :banderas


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate when the ring announcer says "ladies and gentlemen Elias" then 5 seconds after that he says Hello I am Elias!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

world wretching entertainment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias!:mark Push this man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Islanders.

:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is with the Cole love fest for Elias? I don't get it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> It's always below average there. I think because it's the rich suburb part of NY. Whereas, NYC and NJ are more raucous and younger.


Ah, okay. Doesn't help that the show feels flat right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's weird that face Cole likes Elias and heel Graves doesn't.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No reaction for Roode.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. They're actually wrestling tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey's dislike of Elias is good continuity cos he's hated him since NXT :lol I remember when he was the Drifter and Corey would make fun of him for taking forever to show up to places lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> No reaction for Roode.


This crowd is dead. He got a good reaction last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let Elias beat this boring face Roode.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Face Bobby Roode... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Strowman/Owens was a surprisingly good match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I wonder what Seth will do tonight? Only an hour left of the show now.


We'll find out if Seth Rollins is... HYPE. 

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roode's gotta turn heel. They need heels, too, so I don't see why they won't just do it already.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't think Raw will ever again have a major storyline/angle, it's literally just meaningless matches now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bobby's been taking some bumps tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow it's 10pm and this thread is not even 50 pages long!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE loves their restholds in the last 24 hours..

:mj


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Should rename the company to the WWR.








Watch wrestlers resthold.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

at times like this i wish new jack would show up and stab every cunt in creative


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you midcard hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

the_hound said:


> at times like this i wish new jack would show up and stab every cunt in creative


Jesus.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a boring match. I don't like Elias in the ring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, why do they keep putting Roode vs Elias? Match has been boring af all 3 times


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Does Elias have any moves?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Wow it's 10pm and this thread is not even 50 pages long!


Directly related to no Rollins. :Cocky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankfully that's over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a big fan of the Elias/Roode matches.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Where is everyone?!

SERIOUSLY!

This thread is D.E.A.D.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias loses clean and the crowd goes milder.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly <3 She looks so great tonight.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Charly getting jacked.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

They always give Roode the most basic lines :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No dancing for Roode tonight.

:bjpenn

Seth next.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Roode just bores me to death.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Finally Rollins


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Finally time to burn it down.

Let's hope Jason Jordan comes back and goes full heel. That feud could be lit as fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Weak ass promo from Roode.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My guess is that Jason Jordan comes out during Seth's promo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH!! :mark: Here comes THE MAN.

I'm assuming this is where Jordan comes back, cos we know it's not Finn he's feuding with cos he's in the MITB qualifier.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank God there's hockey on tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

See what kind of reaction Seth gets. :mark


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Woo! Finally a Seth segment to save this show.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Bobby roode sucks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good pop for this crowd.

:mj4


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Barely any reaction for Braun and Seth tonight. Crowd is so dead.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This guy :mark :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth can never get rid of BURN IT DOWN from his theme, it's too over now :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BURN IT DOWN!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i know coach is shit but the way cole and graves cut him off is fucking disgusting, they harp on about be a star yet yet these fuckers in the back shit all over the coach


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, he's waking them up somewhat now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just want to move that piece of hair off Seth's face :lol

EDIT: Haha it fell down lol.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Jordan return now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW the house that Seth burned down. :mark


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth should be the guy to beat Brock clean... fuck Strowman and Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You deserve it" :eyeroll

I hate that chant, tbh.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jordan wya


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You deserve it is so overdone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good. Glad he's not in the MITB shit. Crowd popping at him saying he wants to make the IC Title something big again.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Open challenge!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean ???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan def will come out.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh for fuck's sake. :eyeroll


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yup they sure did


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder when Dean is coming back? I want him to be in Money in The Bank.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mojo? Really? :lmao

Well, I think I know who's winning lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mojo of all people. WWE be dead serious with dumb shit like this:lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mojo shitty


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This was in the spoiler and why I said it's basically a night off for Seth. No disrespect to Mojo, :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck the fuck off Mojo Rawley.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Christ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol at this piece of crap Mojo.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Ugh....when you're expecting Jason Jordan and get freaking Mojo instead.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993675799554387968
:lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

What is this WWE 2K18 story mode?!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

oh my god raw sucks so bad, how does anyone actually pay attention to it for 15 minutes let alone 3 hours...

so much jobbers what the hell.. i came from the Austin, Rock, HHH, Taker, Kane, Dx days so I am not used to such shitty nobodies invadign my tv screen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:heston


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Mojo Night Rawley


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Monday Night Boooooring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We want Ryder. :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins said "ASS" :lmao Holy shit. Awesome. :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought Jason Jordan was scheduled to be back tonight. Well, guess he still can.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Wait... it's... Mojo? Really?










Mojo...?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins, Mojo and JoJo?!

I call that Neapolitan ice cream.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Monday Night Rawley. :bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You know it must be bad when you're disappointed it's not Jason Jordan that comes out :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I mean... that was some decent interactive improv from Mojo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor opponent for Seth. Ryder would have been better.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Can't wait to see Rollins Live next week in Raw London :mark: hopefully this is a one off and they keep him away from Mojo though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, a commercial.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will Seth be capable of getting a good match out of Mojo?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is how you use your most over wrestler. Obviously put him in a match with fucking Mojo.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth Rollins took how long to beat scrawny Miz? LOL Brock would rip that kneecap off Seth and beat him with it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty cool to see Rawley rocking the Killer Instinct font on his sleeve. Too bad that alone is nowhere near enough to make him warrant a singles push.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This dude isn't that much stronger than Seth.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Solf said:


> This is how you use your most over wrestler. Obviously put him in a match with fucking Mojo.


he's most over by default. theres no one else worth cheering for other than Brock.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's knee seems not to be a thing in this match, which is good. I didn't mind them having him sell it last night but overusing it can be annoying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth definitely has the crowd the best they've been all night, which is still pretty low. But, that's LI..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shit crowd is still shit.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth giving Mojo his best ever match like he did Miz yesterday. MOJO is so bad though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should've stayed in NJ for Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this wrestling or a library? Wake up people.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Burn it down chants.

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

53 pages with a little over 30 mins left.. Fuck:lol :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

remember when the super kick could put people down for the 3 count.............


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I still don't like 90% of the suicide dives I see on WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Curb It Down!" = Surprisingly solid chant. +1 to this crowd for being so clever. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth having a pretty good TV match with Mojo.

:mark:

He really is on FIRE.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah that's right, it's Monday Night ROLLINS, not Rawley :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mojo sucks. :lmao The way he moved into position. :sodone


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG Two of my faves having a amazing match? Pleased as punch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth making Mojo look pretty good.

:mark:

What a guy.

Definitely the best the crowd was all night. Good stuff.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The belt swing :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That legendary title spin celebration :mark: 

Best part of Raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match, hopefully Rollins keeps doing these challenges every other week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are you smiling? Because you're always smiling.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

God they've made Devitt such a knob


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Kudos to Seth for pulling a decent match out of Mojo, but still......Fucking Mojo Rawley? Christ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The way Seth took that low key dig on Brock by saying that he will be here every week. Is Brock coming down the road for him?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

oh goodie, here comes Finn the smiling underwear model.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

What are they even doing with Balor right now..?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Seth's matches lately have been really good. I am surprised his wristbands stayed on for once lol!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The audience can leave early. The show is done now. :Cocky


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is on fire right now. Dude's a workhorse.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> The way Seth took that low key dig on Brock by saying that he will be here every week. Is Brock coming down the road for him?


Brock would rip that bad leg of his off and beat him with it. vanilla Midget!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

This new smiley rainbow Balor is terribad. I want the Demon back. 

:sadbecky


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Demoslasher said:


> What are they even doing with Balor right now..?


Gay stuff.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey it's brother vs brother, Bray vs Bo :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isuzu said:


> Brock would rip that bad leg of his off and beat him with it. vanilla Midget!


Muscular and over 6 feet tall. No way is he a vanilla midget.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, this is the break before the main event.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fucking shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This mix between the Wyatt and Hardy themes during their entrance is an incoherent mess.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:cole = obsolete mule destined for the chair of wheels

:beckylol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So they are going to waste Bo and Bray going against each other in a random tag team match with little or no acknowledgement? SMH.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Brock would rip that bad leg of his off and beat him with it. vanilla Midget!


You are aware that it's fake, right?

Also, technically Seth did beat Lesnar for the title, so... :Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I missed it. What name does Miztourage want to be know as?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

since when in kayfabe have they mentioned Bo Dallas and Bray are brothers? Cole just said after Bray kicked Bo, "no brotherly love there". I didn't think all fans knew they were really related.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

What the fuck are Corey and Cole incomprehensibly ranting about?!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah Corbin, you won it last year but what happened after that :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You're still bald Corbin.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> Muscular and over 6 feet tall. No way is he a vanilla midget.


Personally doubt that he is actually over 6 foot tall. A flat 6 foot seems more right.

And the vanilla midget point has nothing to do about being muscular. You can be muscular and be a vanilla midget.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, Reigns match next...should get a good amount of time, let's go.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ted Dibiase failed to get heat? really Prichard? he was one of the best heels of all time.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

At least Bray and Matt got a real tag finisher instead of that clusterfuck they were doing before.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah Corbin, you won it last year but what happened after that :lol


John Cena went to Vince and bitched about him like a woman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE remembered Dean Ambrose exists in the MITB PPV ad :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy shit those empty seats


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean needs to come back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey, look who's still smiling:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993681213922693121


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Literally NOTHING important has happened these past two nights.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami acting like he had just had a gigantic coffee before he came out :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Demon Balor > Happy(gay) Balor.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna fucking hit Cole in the jaw every time he say's "It's the big dawg" :eyeroll


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you can't tell me they ain't messing about with the audio levels


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does Cole keeping saying Live in London???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He is the champion of whining, nothing else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does the briefcase look so small this year? Looks like a kid's toy briefcase.

:mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is the briefcase so ugly? Why didn't they just make it half red and half blue to represent both shows.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> John Cena went to Vince and bitched about him like a woman.


If that's the case, I can't blame Cena :lol

Corbin has the size but he's so bland.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

So many empty chairs what is this an Islanders game?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's it Reigns shut that obnoxious cab driver :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Here comes Roman to stink up the place


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Golden ticket for the golden child.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Why does the briefcase look so small this year? Looks like a kid's toy briefcase.
> 
> :mj4


Yeah said something similar earlier, the colors look cartoony. Not a fan of it.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

So their plan to get Roman over is have him never stop bitching? Because that's what fans want, a guy that's been handed everything complaining all the time 

The ref fucked up...how many times are they going to bring that up? It's obvious that they botched the ending when Roman let his feet hit first


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Jfc another commercial


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Dat moveset for Roman: punch, kick, clothesline then Jumping Punch


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Shit show is still shit


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Isuzu said:


> Dat moveset for Roman: punch, kick, clothesline then Jumping Punch


But he's so good in the ring, some say... :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i want that briefcase to fall on romans head giving him severe concussion for 7 years...............


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

You know the show is shit when a Mojo Rawley match is one of the "highlights" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same old shit chants.

:lmao


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Demoslasher said:


> So their plan to get Roman over is have him never stop bitching? Because that's what fans want, a guy that's been handed everything complaining all the time
> 
> The ref fucked up...how many times are they going to bring that up? It's obvious that they botched the ending when Roman let his feet hit first


Technically Romans foot was on the apron, so he didn’t get both feet on the floor before Brock.

https://www.givemesport.com/1304563...oman-reigns-vs-brock-lesnar-finish-into-doubt


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LMAOOOOO


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if there's a twist ending coming?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Roman is getting the same old shit chants like Cena got. :lmao

Yep, this dead crowd came alive to see Roman get beat up. :lmao


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Crowd pops like hell at reigns getting beat down lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its so bad now, that attacking Roman immediately turns a heel into a face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman doesn't need to be in the MITB match. I'd much rather have both Balor and Zayn being in it than fucking Roman.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Clothesline, clotheslines, clotheline, punch punch punch, kick


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Roman wouldn't bring half of what Balor or Sami bring to a ladder match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Turned in to watch the ending of this.
So Roman is a heel now, right? The two on one beatdown got a lot of cheers. Good to see Vince finally turned him heel.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> I wonder if there's a twist ending coming?


Someone said this last night. Someone said this when a RAW ended with Finn a week or two ago. It's truly just the same old shit. Good angles do not happen anymore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman gets destroyed the day before, but dominates the day after, no selling shit...

Gotta make the Big Dog look strong fpalm


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Roman is going to come back and win isn't he the predictable cunt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He hust walked a mudhole in Roman and stomped it dry.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Annnnnnnd... the *vintage* Reigns laying around spot. :cole


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Guess it's time for romans mid match nap


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami's Blue Thunder Bomb should be his finisher, it is a great looking move.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Inb4 Roman sleeps the rest of the match and then just come to win with 1 spear


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

aye sure hes not moved, funny we can quite clearly see him moving about


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

supereigns is still gonna win this lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not a Pele kick, mind you. :cole


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Now for Roman to show up at the end with Cole screaming about how tough he is and wins the match fml


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Reigns adds jack shit to a ladder match in comparison to guys like Sami and Finn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Either Cole jumped the gun with saying Finn was hurt or Finn just forgot to sell there :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it too much to ask that Brock lay out Roman right now?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Coach trying to pretend like anyone is interested in Roman's nap :beckylol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

there a shocker


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please, anybody but Reigns win.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Of course he comes back like nothing happened to him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman has risen! He took fewer than 3 days as well.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Time for Mr. Bad Ass with DA LOOK to sell like a slug. 

What a boring old twat.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

YASSS MAHAL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder? WTF? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THANK YOU JINDER


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you jinder


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

I never thought I'd say this, but....thank you Jinder.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jinder costing Roman :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank god for the Maharaja!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Balor winning the briefcase?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That jinder pop :sodone


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't hinder Jinder!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

JUMPING PUNCH!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns/Mahal sounds awful.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank God for Jinder Mahal :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well literally all of you can shut the hell up now cos you were all moaning that Roman would win :lmao


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Reigns can't even lose a fucking triple threat match clean, jesus christ.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*JINDER* GOT CHEERED FOR TAKING OUT ROMAN! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Saw Balor winning by pinning Sami.

Yeah Reigns feuding with Jinder next...don't like it. That's like the last thing Reigns needs now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Jinder Mahal might be the most over person in the company right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck yeah. I'd much rather Finn being in the match over Reigns, any day.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmm I thought KO would save Sami.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Jinder face turn....????



















:beckylol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank God for Jinder.









What a face turn by the Maharaja. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jinder vs Roman feud :fuck


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm happy for Finn Balor winning


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i guess we can't be having roman being pinned, next week romans bitching about being screwed at GRR and then the mitb qualifier, bet he still gets put into it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder vs Roman :lol

Half of Roman's fans on suicide watch, the other half confused on who to cheer for.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Like I said, it's a tragicomedy at this point. So bad, it's good.

Jinder getting cheered over Roman made my night. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I never thought I'd see the day where there was a worst possible main event for MITB in Chicago than Reigns/Lesnar 10 but I was wrong uttahere


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

KO’s selling and the women’s triple threat match were good. The rest, not so much.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

The Jumping Punches didnt work tonight!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Saw Balor winning by pinning Sami.
> 
> Yeah Reigns feuding with Jinder next...don't like it. That's like the last thing Reigns needs now.


Much rather have Reigns feuding with Jinder, than Reigns being in the MITB match:swanson


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Isuzu said:


> JUMPING PUNCH!!


Which one of those 3 idiots said this? I heard it but it didn't register how dumb it was until you posted this. wtf are they thinking?

There's the big swerve, SHIV. Fucking Jinder.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> Reigns adds jack shit to a ladder match in comparison to guys like Sami and Finn.


Well, he does add boos and boredom to matches.

:becky2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A Roman & Jinder feud sounds fucking AWFUL. With the exception of Brock, there's nobody I hate in WWE more than Jinder, so fuck it all.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kurt Angle/Braun Strowman/Kevin Owens opening segment

- Sasha Banks vs Ruby Riott vs Ember Moon

- Renee Young/Bobby Lashley backstage interview 

- Elias pre-match concert performance segment

- Seth Rollins vs Mojo Rawley for the Intercontinental title

- Finn Balor vs Sami Zayn vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jinder face turn.

Roman is so hated that people cheered when Jinder screwed him :lmao

Just turn Roman heel Vince, it's time. When Jinder of all pèople gets a pop for that you know it's time


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Reigns could get Adolf Hitler cheered.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dragonballfan said:


> I never thought I'd see the day where there was a worst possible main event for MITB in Chicago than Reigns/Lesnar 10 but I was wrong uttahere


I can't wait.

It's going to be a fucking hilarious train wreck. It will be the comedy segment of the year. Mark my words.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Who would have thought that Roman's go away heat was so nuclear that it could actually make Jinder fucking Mahal into the savior of the WWE universe.

What a time to be alive...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> A Roman & Jinder feud sounds fucking AWFUL. With the exception of Brock, there's nobody I hate in WWE more than Jinder, so fuck it all.


On my feed, they had advertised them as a house show main event a couple of hours ago. The two most relevant wrestlers in India to go mano a mano. roud

Why aren't there more posts in the Maharaja fan thread? :cuss:


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Kurt Angle/Braun Strowman/Kevin Owens opening segment
> 
> ...


Dude, seriously you lose more credibility every week. I didn't evenwatch this but i know that there wasn't a single true highlight. You obviously never saw 
Real wrestling. I feel for ya man. But no. No highlights here man.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Bink77 said:


> Dude, seriously you lose more credibility every week. * I didn't evenwatch this but i know that there wasn't a single true highlight.* You obviously never saw
> Real wrestling. U feel for ya man. Vut no. No highlights here man.


Dude...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I hate the phone vid promos, trash.

Decent matches this show.

Bobby Lashley looks like the biggest twat in existence after that "Meet Bobby" segment. I'm baffled that they pre-taped that and decided that's what they were going to run with. 

I'm glad for Reigns to feud with Jinder and move off this uncrowned champion bit, that's some heel shit, he sounded like a heel in his promo tonight. Let him have a regular feud with Jinder instead of tying him up in this situation with the title. If he's not going to win it, we don't need to hear week in and week out how he's been screwed over, bad guys sound like that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roman vs Jinder. :lmao






I'm so fucking pumped. This is gonna be a fucktastrophe. Yes, I just made up a word. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Roman vs. Jinder in Chicago IS something I would pay money to watch. That's going to be fucking hilarious. I just wonder if Jinder gets cheered or if both are mercilessly booed.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Corey Graves and Coach Tonight Mentioned; Pancakes, Conga lines and Baby Oil*

If one was just quickly eavesdrop, they'd think Graves and Coach were talking about a sadistic freaky adult website, but in reality its what we see every Monday night. somethings gotta change, unless this is what the 3 million viewers enjoy seeing every week?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Just imagine if Roman/Jinder for fuckall purpose main events over a Money in the Bank match at a PPV named Money in the Bank...IN CHICAGO

THIS FELLA IS GONNA GET SOME CHANTS

unk


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Only 68 pages? Wow..


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

It would be worse if the same people didn't double post lol


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I never thought I would say this but... jinder I love you so much right now.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Didn’t watch this live. Waited until after it was over to watch it, skipped through all the boring bits. Finished it in about 7 minutes

Even when they take Roman away from the main event scene, it still sucks because we know they’re only doing it because they think giving us a little break from him will be enough to get him cheered once they start shoving him down our throats again a couple of weeks later


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Dude, seriously you lose more credibility every week. I didn't evenwatch this but i know that there wasn't a single true highlight. You obviously never saw
> Real wrestling. I feel for ya man. But no. No highlights here man.


How would you know there wasn't a single highlight if you didn't try watching the show at all?

Get off my back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DammitC ;

On the whole RAW was wretched but these were my two favorite moves of the night:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993687810468007936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993689005936947201


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

There's no way Jinder is getting a PPV match with Reigns, it's just another challenge for Reigns to overcome and get in the MITB match anyway. I think he'll squash him next week.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was just whatever this week. Seth Rollins was the highlight of the show again. He continues to get cheers and puts on a show in his matches. Even Mojo RAWley did fine in his promo before his match against Rollins. Roman Reigns had a backstage promo segment and it was the same old from him. Glad he didn't win the MitB qualifying match as Jinder Mahal looks to be his new opponent. Not much progression with the Women's storylines this week either. Lol at that Bobby Lashley segment though. They had to find a way to get us to know him. But he still talks the same. Lol.

Not even 70 pages on here? Lol. That has to be a career low. Isn't RAW taped next week since it's in London next week?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They'll probably setup up a MITB qualifying match between Reigns and Jinder for next week. Reigns could still get in the MITB match.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Reigns will continue to be screwed every week on Raw up until the last week where he finally gets the last MITB spot in the match and we are all supposed to be happy and cheer Reigns for over coming the odds again.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

When you fail so badly that you get Jinder Mahal over as a babyface.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


>


That should be a weekly thing. Owens' selling of that is great and very funny as well.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ember Moon is sexy, great triple threat match but was happy Ember got the W. Man my crush continues to grow.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even by fast forwarding through a lot of the shit, Raw was still p.terrible. Braun was fun as always but everything else was meh and a slog. Feel bad for peeps watching live tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993891255217147909


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Has Reigns finally been cancelled? h:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993989557841420290


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Those Ember Moon crowd reactions :heyman6


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I enjoyed it throughout.

Kind of excited about a Jinder/Roman feud, especially to find out if it leads to face Jinder. lol. That three way ladies match was astonishing!

I just want the Elias/Bobby feud to end because the matches go on way too long for my liking. Tag division is also in shambles.

Not the greatest, but a 7/10 seems fair.


----------

